# ID this strange thing plz



## Kat67 (Dec 22, 2021)

Any idea what this furry fuzzy plant like thing is that's growing on my logs? It's Very evasive, it spreads quickly.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

black beard algae.
It's caused by high organics in your tank and filter. It likes to grow around high flow.
You can spray hydrogen peroxide on it, scrub it down, wait a few minutes and do a water change. Siphon out as much detritus as you can.


----------



## Kat67 (Dec 22, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> black beard algae.
> It's caused by high organics in your tank and filter. It likes to grow around high flow.
> You can spray hydrogen peroxide on it, scrub it down, wait a few minutes and do a water change. Siphon out as much detritus as you can.


THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------

